# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Afsh!

## Zombi

Heshtja të bën të dëgjosh urinë e shpirtit, që është ngrënë pak e nga pak nga ujërat, nga shirat, nga erërat. Nga kjo zgavër e thellë dëgjon tingujt e boshllëkut. Por kur, ku, si…?! 
Në një ditë që ne të gjithë e meritojmë, një ditë lirie duke vrapurar në gjirin e natyrës, parajsën e gjallë që shpesh e harrojmë. E përjetova, e preka, e shijova lumturinë, kishte formë të ashkëlt, shije të fortë që ti mpin dhëmbët. Aq më shumë që e shtrëngoja aq më shumë ndjeja dhimbje. Edhe lumturia dhemb! Të ther, të sëmbon si një dhëmballë. Më kot që murmuritja, ajo vazhdonte të më gërryej si thika koren e djegur të bukës. Nuk e kisha ndjerë më parë, nuk e njihja. Ndonëse e panjohur unë ia shtrëngova dorën dhe nuk e lëshoja, përderi sa ajo shpalonte të panjohurat që dikur kishin qenë në mua, unë thithja thellë ajrin e saj të pastër, përsëri me dhimbje, ngaqë boshllëku mbushej e mua  më zihej fryma, ndjenjë e rëndë, nuk duronte më.  Jo gjithkush e meriton, jo gjithkush bëhet pjesë e saj, por mjafton ta prekësh njëherë lumturinë, një vrull shpirtëror, një afsh, i mbledhur i bërë kruspull!

----------

Xhenet.M.S. (06-12-2013)

----------


## land

Pas nje puthje te zjarrte ata i ze gjumi ngjitur me njeri tjetrin,ai te nesermen duhet te nisej me aeroplan per te shkuar larg, ishte i lodhur dhe gjumi e zuri si i vdekur.
dhe ajo ishte e lodhur por gjumin ja prish nje enderr e bukur,shikon diellin qe futet ne dhome dhe zgjohet ne enderr e tronditur shikon oren,10 e 30 por ai ne kete ore duhet te ishte ne aeroport,ajo e zgjon ate,dhe ai me nje te puthur ja mbyll gojen duke i thene qe nuk do niset,dhe bejne dashuri mrekullisht.befasisht ajo zgjohet endrra prishet,ajo shikon oren,ishte rreth 7, pra kishte kohe dhe e zgjon ate por kesaj radhe realisht,dhe e mbyt me te puthura,bejne dashuri vrullshem
mberrij ne milano pasdite ne nje dite me shi te ftohte nentori,dite qe filloi bukur ne mengjes dhe malinkonike ne perendim.

----------


## Zombi

Ç’ngrohje globale, sot më ngrinë faqet tek kthehesha nga puna. Të paktën kështu ndodh në botën time të vogël, në pjesëzën mikro-mikroskopike të univerzit. Sa më shumë që harxhohen ditët aq më e vogël bëhet, shtrydhet si limon. avullohen ndjenjat, shijet, aromat, ngjyrat,  madje edhe mendimet më dredhojnë, bredhin si të çmendura  në këtë hapësirë  të ndrydhur. 

Eh Herakle!..._"Eheu fugaces labuntur anni!"_

----------

Gentian_gr (18-11-2013)

----------


## land

Pak perpara se aeroplani te niset,ai e merr ne telefon dhe i thote qe pas 2 oresh eshte atje,2 ore qe i duken si 2 vjet,ajo mezi e pret ate qe e donte aq fort.
2 oret kalojne, e sheh ate por nuk mund ta takoje menjehere,i duhet te marri bagazhet,zemra i rreh fort,i dalin djerse te ftohta,ajo eshte vajza e jetes se tij, e do ate me shume se veten.
me ne fund nje perqafim i gjate,i rrjedhin dy pika lot,e kishte marre malli shume,por ne keto sekonda ishte i lumtur,nuk kishte qene kurre kaq i lumtur ne jeten e vet.
dhome e ngrohte,bejne dashuri pa mbarim,afsh hyjnor,ata te dy i perkasin njeri tjetrit.
kane kaluar 2 muaj,me duket si dy ore me pare.

----------


## ujkus

afsh dhe me pas qetesi ,je ne mes te dhomes por nuk ndjen krevat posht teje thjesht ajer nuk keme pjes trupi qe ndien thjesht pluskon dhe ne koke te rregjistrohen mendime .per nje afsh te tille te duhet nje femer qe te jep shqpirtin

----------


## Zombi

Dy vite pritje, dy orë dhimbje,  e përmalluar, si nje bishë e uritur pret me padurim  dy minutat që do të kthejnë akullin në zjarr dhe hijen e ftohtë të trishtimit në një afsh të nxehtë!

Pas dy viteve, dy orëve, dy minutave: Ajo qëndron nën mbulesë, e bërë qull, e gurrëzuar nga kënaqësia dhe vrulli i brendshëm, e qetësisht vështron nëpër ag të mjegullës sytë e tij të ngopur!

----------


## Zombi

Sot, kalova një sfidë (të pritur) me shumë ankth. Nganjëherë jemi të detyruar të veprojmë jashtë ngjyrimeve të përditshmërisë.  Sa mirë ndjehesha në këndin tim, në padukshmërinë time, larg syve ngacmues. Por, më duhej ti përballesha publikut, ishte fjala ime ndaj tyre. Rrënjësisht e detyrueshme.
Oh, ndjenjat, emocionet, mendimet na tradhëtojnë, na tradhëton dhe vetvetja, të braktis në çastet e fundit  duke të dhënë një puthje të ftohtë dhe një buzëqeshje falso.  Ajo iku, unë mbeta e shtangur pëpara publikut, në sallën përplot me mendjemëdhej e hundëpërpjetë, që më shumë më ngjanin në një tufë ujqërisht të uritur, të gatshëm për të më sulmuar. Më ishin prerë gjunjët, duart më vibronin, fletët që mbaja në duar përplaseshin si dallgë të furishme deti, fyti më ishte tharë, nuk nxjerrja as edhe një tingull, as nuk mundesha të fshihesha, isha vetem, vetvetja më tradhëtoi!
Por jo, nuk ishte as fundi im as fundi i botës, mua më duhej një fuqi shpirtërore të theja heshtjen, të hiqja pengën, ti lutesha vetvetes të kthehej në mua, të isha unë e jo ajo fantazma e krizës. Por mbi të gjitha më duhej kohë, më duhej një minutë. Nuk e kërkova, nuk ma dhanë por ja fala vetes. Më mjaftoi ajo minutë, të mbyllja sytë, të merrja frymë thellë, të përtypja lëmshin që më ishte nguruar në fyt...pra një minutë bën edhe çudira, mjaftoi të mendoja ndryshe, të preceptoja ndryshe, të gjithë njerëz jemi. Hapa sytë, vështrova sallën edhe njëherë, tashmë gjithçka ishte ndryshe...fundja, thash me vete:"they all use toilet", buzëqesha dhe vazhdova.

----------



----------


## Zombi

Jo, nuk ngopem, nuk do të ngopem asnjëherë me ty. 

Mijëra puthje. Ritual mëngjesi. Fillimisht puth buzët, njëherë buzën e sipërme pastaj tjetrën, po pastaj faqet, hundën, ballin, vetullat, veshët, qafën, gushën, krahun, duart, gishtat, pëllëmbën, sërish nuk ngopem. Filloj nga fillimi, puth, puth e puth. Dhe së fundmi puth sytë e tu blu! Përsëri. 

Por, nuk ngopem, kurrë!

----------


## land

Pas nje mremjeje fantastike,nen tingujt shperthyes te muzikes dhe avujve te whiskey-t, ai ishte pothuajse i dehur,dhe ajo e mban per krahu,ne trurin e tij te mpire nuk kishte asgje tjeter,egzistonte vetem ajo.
bejne dashuri me nje afsh te papare,truri i te dyve ka arritur nirvanen.dhe ajo kishte pire,e habitshme, ku e gjente ajo gjithe ate energji!gjithe ate zjarr,si nje vullkan.
zgjohem ne mengjes duke nuhatur aromen e mrekullueshme te trupit te saj.

----------


## Yrref

*Afsh me vrasje*

Rrugën për në Bungur Gjini e kish shkelur edhe një herë më parë, por për Fjollën kjo ishte një rrugë e panjohur, e vështirë dhe pa fund. Ishin ulur të dy në karrigen e mbasme të veturës së shokut të tij që e dinte këtë rrugë dhe secili nga dritarja e vet shihnin peizazhet e bukura që u shfaqeshin para syve. Kishin frikë të shikohen në sy sepse ashtu mendonin se do të ballafaqohen me realitetit, me enigmën e tyre, me vendosmërinë e tyre. Ai ndërroi dy-tri fjalë me shoferin e veturës dhe me cepin e syrit zuri profilin e Fjollës e cila dukej si një statujë e ngurtë. Pa i folur gjë lëshoi dorën e tij të ngrohtë mbi dorën e saj të mbledhur grusht dhe për një çast vërejti se ajo e kish pritur këtë prekje, duke liruar grushtin e saj i cili u shndërrua në një trung me pesë degë të njoma.
Ia ledhatonte lehtë dorën e saj, i ledhatonte si me frikë gishtërinjtë e saj, ndërsa Fjolla kishte mbyllur sytë dhe mundohej ta mbyste lotin para se të dale.
Gjini kish lënë krejt jetën e tij sikur ai duhanxhiu kur e len duhanin dhe tash kërkonte dicka që do t'ia hiqte mendjen nga ai ves. S'kish zgjidhje tjetër përveç duarve të tij. Pa mos nguruar nga prezenca e shokut të tij ia lëshoi dorën lehtë në kokën e saj, i zhyti gishtërinjtë në flokët e saj të shkurta dhe vetëm ia ledhatonte si në dalldi. Fjolla, duke hapur sytë, sikur u zgjua nga një ëndërr. E shikoi Gjinin në sy me ato sytë e saj të bukur dhe të gjelbër dhe iu afrua në vesh: "Më thuaj se nuk është ëndërr", i pëshpëriti lehtë por iu bë se këtë e dëgjoi edhe ai udhëtari i tretë dhe e kafshoi buzën. I rrodhi një lot. Nuk e dinte prej nga ky lot! E kish pritë gjatë këtë ditë, e kish planifikuar dhe ëndërruar netëve të gjata pa gjumë, e kish dëshiruar këtë ditë, por sërish i rrodhi loti.
Deri sa Gjini me gishtin e tij ia priti lotin në fund të faqes së saj që ia pëlqente aq shumë, u dukën shtëpitë e para të fshatit Bungur. Si çdo fshat i Rekës aty nuk banonte tashmë askush, por Gjini kish siguruar shtëpinë e shokut të tij të përshtatur për banim pasi që babai i shokut të tij, një kurbetçi i vjetër, me shpresë se ajo do të shndërrohet në parajsën e tij të pleqërisë , i kish meremetuar dy dhoma dhe banjën.
Çelësi që ai e mbante në dorë ish lagur nga djersa që i rridhte dorës së Gjinit, por për habi e hapi drynin e madh të vendosur në derën e asaj shtëpi e cila para vetes nuk kishte kopsht, por një peizazh të madh me gjelbërim, me livadhe e qershia të egra, një krua e një korie. Pa kufij. Deri sa Gjini shikonte shtëpinë, vërtetonte a ka rrymë dhe ujë, Fjolla me shokun e tij i sollën qeset e najlonit me gjërat e nevojshme për ushqim dy-tre ditore dhe disa shishe verë. Gjini kur pa se ato sollën zahiretë vrapoi shpejt e shpejtë, e morri njërën hejbe, e futi dorën brenda dhe u sigurua në diçka. Kur vërejti se ata dy serish dolën për të marr edhe diçka, ai hoqi revolen prej hejbe dhe me shpejtësi e futi në brez duke lëshuar me shpejtësi
këmishën mbi pantallona....fundi i pjeses se pare.

----------


## Yrref

Fjolla dhe Gjini qendronin te porta e shtepise. Ia kish hedhur doren ne qafe, dhe me shikim e ndiqnin veturen e cila largohej asaj rruge gjarperore duke lene pas re pluhuri dhe dy shpirtera te njejte ne nje fshat te vdekur. Ajo sikur deshironte here pas here qe te ajo veture te kthehet dhe ta marrte me vedi nga ky vend i panjohur, por ngrohtesia e dores qe e ndjente ne qafe, ia hiqte nga koka kete mendim. Kur vetura e gjelbert u shkri prapa nje kodrine ajo u kthye nga ai dhe e shikoi ne sy. Ndjente nje frike te perzier me kenqesi qe gjendet ne perqafimin e tij. Gjini ia kish hedhur dy duart ne qafe, e shikonte ne syte e saj, pastaj ia afroi koken ne gjoksin e saj dhe ia ledhatonte floket dhe shpinen. Edhe Fjolla ia kish hedhur dy duart pas shpine, e shtrengonte fort, donte te hyje ne trupin e tij dhe vetem ofshante: Ooohhhh Gjiiiin, Shpirti jem. Dikur Gjini u largua paksa nga perqafimi i saj, e shikoi edhe nje here ne sy, ia mori si zakonisht mjekren e saj te bukur me dore dhe e afroi kah ai per ta puthur njehere lehte, per tu shkri pastaj ne nje perqafim dhe ne nje puthje te zjarrte sikur donin ta hane njeri tjetrin. Edhe pse e dinin se ne kete vend nuk ka njeri, sikur nuk ndiheshin rehat perjashta, ndaj Gjini u largua paksa dhe i tha: "Me pihet nje kafe". Fjolla i buzeqeshi lehte. Iu be sikur zbriti ne nje sfere reale, Ai ia hudhi doren ne qafe ndersa ajo ia hodhi doren per mjedisi. Per nje cast u step kur ndjeu hekurin e forte ne brezin e tij. E kish paramenduar Gjinin e saj ne shume situata, ne shume pozita, por me nje revole ne brez nuk ia kish marre mendja. Ai e verejti doren dhe habine e saj, u kthye kah ajo, i buzeqeshi embel dhe I tha: "Ketu nuk i dihet...", duke lene fjaline te pakryeme por te nenkuptueshme.
Hyne ne kuzhine. Se pari Fjolla e cila u drejtua kah vitrinat per te gjetur xhezven, ndersa Gjini kerkoi neper qese kafen e blere. Te dy punonin nga ndonje pune, i ndihmonin njeri-tjetrit pa fole, ne nje harmoni qe te bente te kuptojsh se ato dy gjate kohe kane qene bashke. Perderisa Gjini kujdesej qe gjerave te blera tua gjeje nje vend, ajo rrinte prane shporetit elektrik, e ruante kafene, i lante filxhanat dhe mundohej te pastroje me syngjerin e lagur. Pasi shprazi xhezven ne filxhana, improvizoi nje pjate si tabaka dhe u drejtua kah ai i cili ishte ulur ne skaj te kanapese. Vendosi ngadale filxhanat mbi tavoline dhe u ul afer tij. Gjini, ashtu sic ia donte shpirti, i ndozi dy cigare dhe njeren ia dha ne goje Fjolles e cila qeshi me cepin e buzes. I shijonte fort cigarja qe ia ndizte ai. Para se te merrnin filxhanat ne dore, pasi qe hoqen nga nje tym duhan, te dy menjehere ofshane dhe u shikuan ne sy. Te dy qeshen lehte me kete gjest qe e bene te koordinuar, dhe serish, si me komande, te dy menjehere morren filxhanat e kafes dhe i afruan ne buze. Serish u ndalen, u shikuan dhe serish qeshen. Atehere i lane filxhanat dhe Gjini ia morri koken e saj dhe ia vendoi ne prehrin e tij. Ajo e tera iu leshua kesaj thirrjeje, i leshoi kembet ne pjesen tjeter te kanapese dhe vetem pinte duhan. Ai ia ledhatonte lehte balluket, ia largonte prej syve, doren ia leshonte ngadale faqeve te saj dhe e shikonte se si me shikim askund ne tavan, pinte duhan. Pasi ai hoqi nja dy-tre hurba kafe, pasi qe tashme i kishin pire cigaret, ai nisi ta ledhatoje nga qafa, ia morri koken e saj me duar dhe e afroi kah ai per ta puthur lehte. U lakua paksa edhe ai dhe filloi ta puthe. Me njeren dore ia ledhatonte floket, e puthte, ndersa me doren tjeter filloi t'ia ledhatoje mbi bluzen e saj,gjinjte e saj te bukur, E ledhatonte lehte dhe me takt ndersa ajo e ngriste ngadale gjoksin e saj te bukur. Dikur nisi t'ia shtrengoje me fort me qellim qe edhe ajo t'ia ndjeje doren e tij. Deshironte qe pervec dores t'ia ndjeje krejt peshen e tij, ta ndjeje ate krejt, ndaj u hoq per nje cast ngadale, rreshqitshem, dhe u gjend sy me sy me Fjollen. Deshironte ta shohe se i mbyll syte tek ndjente ledhatimet e tij. Nga ai cast ajo e dinte se do te kaloje ne sfera tjera te kenaqesise, aq te pritura prej saj, pas nje izolimi total qe e kishin pasur ato dy, dy me te nemurit e kesaj bote, dy Fatpreret e kesaj bote. E dinte se keto caste do te perfundojne me kenaqesi qe pastaj do te shnderrohej ne faj, nderkohe qe prapa dritareve muzgu kish filluar te shtrihet ngadale mbi ate panorame, ashtu sic shtrihej Gjini mbi trupin e Fjolles....fundi i pjeses se dyte

----------


## Yrref

3. 
Ata dy tashmë kishin filluar që kohën ta matin me hijet e tyre e jo me orë. Kishin njohur edhe disa ligje të natyrës të cilat Gjini aq pak i njihte. Ishte mësuar të jetë i rrethuar me beton, me xhama, me asfalt, me monitorë, por natyrën e njihte shumë pak. Tani më kishin filluar që të dallojnë edhe zërat e zogjve dhe bulkthave. Në mëngjes, rrinin shtrirë mbi krevatin e madh dhe të mbuluar me nga një çarçaf, rrinin ashtu, Fjolla me kokën në gjoksin e tij dhe dëgjonin zërat e largët të zogjve të mëngjesit apo të ndonjë aeroplani udhëtarësh. Gjini si zakonisht zgjohej më herët dhe deri sa e priste xhezven me kafe që të vloje, i lante dhëmbët. I zbrazte kafet në filxhanë, pastronte duqet e cigareve të pira në mbrëmje dhe ia çonte kafen, duke hapur në ndërkohë dritaren për të hyrë ajri i pastër në dhomë. Fjollës së tij në shtrat. I lente filxhanët lehtë mbi tavolinën e vogël, hynte lehtë nën çarçaf dhe ngjitej për trupit të ngrohtë të saj. Rrinte ashtu për një çast duke ia ndjerë trupin e saj, e puthte lehtë në buzë dhe fillonte ta lëkunde lehtë me dorë: "Zgjohu Shpirt, hajde të pimë kafe". Fjolla refuzonte për një çast, lëvizte ngadalë me trupin e saj, i hapte dhe mbyllte sytë duke mos u përshtatur në dritën e diellit që i binte në fytyrë, dhe sërish ngjitej për trupit të Gjinit, duke dashur që me kokë të hyjë në gjoksin e tij. Tashmë gjysmë e zgjuar ajo ndjente ledhatimet e tij në shpinë dhe në flokë, puthjet e tij që ia bënte kokës së saj. I hapte sakaq sytë dhe nga kënaqësia që
ndjente sërish i mbyllte. Ai vazhdonte ta ledhatoje dhe ta puthe ngadalë ndërsa tashmë i ndjente edhe gjinjtë e saj të bollshme në gjoksin e tij. Duke e ledhatuar e lëshoi dorën edhe pak më poshtë dhe u ndal për një çast në ijet e saja që aq shumë dëshironte t'ia ledhatoje. I pëlqente ai harku që formohej aty në çastin që ajo ishte e kthyer në krah. Fjolla, duke ndjerë kënaqësinë e mëngjesit, nuk dëshironte të bëhet e gjallë, të fole diçka sepse i dukej se me një fjalë mund të prishej kjo magji, por vetëm e lëvizte ngadalë trupin, duke e valëvitur që ai ta ndjeje të tërën. Duke lëvizur e ndjeu edhe fortësinë e tij i cili sikur kërkonte të gjeje rrugë mes këmbëve të saj. Duke dashur që ta ndjeje më mirë, ngadalë ia hodhi një këmbë mbi këmbët e tij, kështu që në këtë mënyrë e ndjente krejt gjatësinë dhe fortësinë e tij që i shtrihej përgjatë fundbarkut të saj. Duke ndjerë se frymëmarrja e Fjollës filloi të shpeshtohet, ai e ktheu ngadalë në shpinë dhe filloi ta puthe në qafë, ndërsa me njërën dorë filloi t'ia ledhatoje gjinjtë e saj. I ledhatonte lehtë sikur donte të mos e zgjoje, për t'ia shtrënguar herë pas herë majat e gjinjve të saj të cilat kishin filluar të forcohen. Duke mos u ndal së puthuri në qafë, dora e tij lëvizte më poshtë, barkut të saj, për tu ndal në pubisin e saj të rruajtur me kujdes. Ia donte këtë pjesë të trupit të saj dhe duke e ledhatuar filloi ta ndjeje
elektricitetin e qimeve. Deri sa tashmë kish filluar ta puthe në gjinjtë e saj dhe me gishtat e tij e kish gjetur ate “ullirin” e vogël, të fshehur gjatë natës, ajo si "rastësisht" dorën e çoi në fortësinë e tij dhe e ledhatonte lehtë. Dikur filloi që belin dhe bythët e saja, nga kënaqësia, t'i lëvize paksa më tepër ndërsa Gjini ish bërë pak më i egër në gjinjtë e saj. E merrte krejt sisën në gojë, e thithte, e kafshonte, ndërsa dora e saj filloi të lëvize më shpejtë, sikur e diktonte ritmin që do ta dëshironte po ta kishte sipër. Shpejtësia e lëvizjes së belit ia bëri me dije se ajo është afër orgazmit, ndaj për një çast filloi ta ledhatoje poshtë aq ngadalë sa që
edhe ajo ta ndjeje mirë orgazmën, duke ndjerë frymëmarrjen e saj të shpejtuar dhe lëvizjet e shpeshta të bythëve dhe dorës së saj. Kur e vërejti se i kaloi orgazmi, Gjini ngadalë i hypi sipër, afroi fortësinë e tij mes këmbëve të saja, ndërsa Fjolla e lëshoi dorën për ta kapur dhe drejtuar drejt brendisë së saj. E ndjente se si i hynte ngadalë, duke bërë lëvizje të ngadalshme, por të dy nuk i hapnin sytë dhe nuk putheshin në gojë . Ata ndjenin me trup . Dikur kur vërejti se Gjini filloi të marrë frymë më shpesh, ajo ia ngriti këmbët në belin e tij, me këmbë e afronte edhe më tepër kah ai, futi dhëmbët e saj në qafën e tij dhe filloi ta thithe, njëherë ngadalë, për tu zhytur pastaj më thellë në qafën e tij. E vërente se një vullkan i vinte prej brenda por nuk i hiqte dhëmbët e saj nga qafa e Gjinit i cili lëvizte më shpejtë dhe të rahmet në fund të barkut të saj i kishte më të forta dhe më të thella. Dikur, kur ajo tashmë përjetonte orgazëm, ai u ndal për një çast, e futur i tëri në brendi, nuk lëvizte, por kur lëshoi një ofshamë me zë ajo ndjeu ngrohtësinë e tij që ia mbushte barkun. Atëherë edhe ajo u shtang për një çast, e shtrëngonte me muskujt e saj, e ndjente mirë dhe nuk lëvizte. Përderisa frymëmarrja fillonte t'ju rregullohej, ashtu edhe pulsimi i fortësisë së tij bëhej më i rrallë. Kur u fashitën pulset, ai u ngrit pak, rra përkrah saj, e morri në gjoksin e tij dhe e puthi mbi kokë. "Mirmëngjes Engjëlli jem”, i tha dhe e ftoi të pinin kafenë e mëngjesit, përderisa jashtë zogjtë këndonin....fundi i pjesës së tretë.

----------


## land

Filloi keshtu.
Pub...Milano.......26 janar2008
lei.....ciao
lui.......ciao bella
lei......me ne offri una sigaretta per favore!
lui......come no,una birra anche,non si puo fumare qui dentro pero,andiamo fuori.
dalin jashte
lei........e albanese???
lui.......come fai a sapere!!!ce l'ho scritto qui(dhe tregon ballin me dore)
lei.....e facile conoscere un albanese
lui......non importa!!hai altro da dire?
lei....si,andiamo a bere sta minchia di birra
lui.......che gentilezza!!da invidiare..............andiamo dentro va,vediamo che sucede!!
dhe fillojne te dy te pijne birrat radhe njera pas tjetres,por ai me zakonin e tij te poshter fillon ta ktheje me whiskey.ate dite ai ishte shume i trishtuar donte te humbiste mendjen nen avujt e alkoolit,dhe as qe ja merrte mendja qe do njihte kete vajze italiane,e cila ishte mjaft terheqese por me nje fjalor te piset,e çi plasi atij per fjalorin e saj.ai e kishte mendjen ne vend tjeter shume larg.i shkonte ne mendje nje mbremje e meparshme pikerisht si kjo,por me nje lloj tjeter muzike dhe me nje vajze tjeter qe i ishte ngulitur thelle ne zemer,nje vajze nga vendi i tij.ai donte te mbushte boshllekun e mungeses se asaj vajze me kete vajze te huaj,por ishte e kote,atij gjithmone i kujtohej ajo,dhe bente krahasimin ndermjet te dyjave,kjo ishte e bukur dhe e shthurur,ajo tjetra vajza e tij,kishte shpirtin e madh dhe dinte te dashuronte si asnje tjeter.
te dy u dehen,dalin dhe shkojne tek makina,ajo insistonte dhe donte celesat e makines,nisen.
do shkonin tek shtepia e tij,por ai e kishte mendjen e turbullt,oh sa kishte pire,as shtepine nuk e gjente dot.
ajo ndryshon rruge dhe shkojne tek shtepia e saj,i ze gjumi menjehere,por naten vone ajo e zgjon me nje te puthur,nje e puthur me te kafshuar,ai zgjohet por nuk e kishte absolutisht idene se ku ishte,por tani mendjen e kishte te kthjellet,turbullt i kujtohet mbremja e kaluar,po,ai fillon dhe kujtohet per cdogje.
ajo vazhdon ta puthi me nje epsh te forte gjithandej,dhe eksitohen ,nje afsh i nxehte i pershkon qe te dy,po pse dreqin pikerisht ne kete moment atij i shkon ne mendje ajo tjetra,pse?
te dyja bejne dashuri bukur,por ai ka ne mendje ate qe eshte larg,ajo eshte kthyer nje torture,nje vuajtje,nje zhgenjim,valle a e dashuron akoma ate?duket se po.

----------


## Zombi

*Lapsus memoriae*

Ai mbeti i habitur për një cast. Ende pa mos e pare mirë, iu humb, sic humben krahët e fluturës kur i prek me dorë. I mbeti në gishta pluhuri i fletave, i mbeti në shpirt njolla e ndërgjegjes se pse nuk ishte më vigjilent në çastin që u largua, pse nuk e kapi për dore po mbeti ashtu i habitur. Pasi mblodhi pak veten e pa se koha kishte ecur shumë shpejtë. Atë të cilën ai e mendonte se do të vijë me muaj e me vite të tëra, tashmë kishte ndodhur. Ishin rrënuar të gjitha barrierat. Pa pritur pijen e porositur, doli nga dera e pasme, zbriti shkallët me një hap dhe u ndal për një cast në rrugë.
Me sy kërkonte dicka. E pikasi disa metra më poshtë një veturë e cila iu duk si e saj. Pasi e vërejti dhe dëgjoi se vetura nuk ishte e ndezur, eci ngadale drejt saj. Pikasi prej mbas kokën e saj të lëvarur, shkoi nga ana tjetër e veturës dhe u ul në karigen e parë. Shikonte profilin e saj të ngurëzuar. Ajo tash nuk fliste por vetem i shikonte para vetes të gjitha dilemat dhe pasigurinë e saj. Kishte mbështetur duart në timon dhe vetëm pikaste në një pikë të largët. Iu dhimt tek e shikonte të pikëlluar afër tij. Tok me shqisat e të pamurit, tok me frymëmarrjen, i punonte edhe truri. Tashmë i kish sqaruar në kokë të gjitha dilemat, të gjitha barrierat i kish shembur me një fjale të saj. Aq i duhej. Një fjalë e vetme e thënë drejt. Fjalë e besueshme. 
Ktheje këtu veturën dhe ngrahi përpjetë, i foli ai i bindur se nuk do ta kundershtojë. Si e kurdisur ajo voziste rrugicave të atij qyteti të panjohur fort për të. Tëre kohës kishin ndejtur si dy kundërshtarë boksi të cilët vetëm ndjekin levizjet e njeri-tjetrit për ti eskivuar goditjet. Tashmë kur ndeshja kish përfunduar, njëri duhej tia ofronte dorën. Si zakonisht aty ishte qafa e saj. E lëshoi ai dorën e tij të madhe në qafën e hollë dhe të lëmuar dhe vetëm e mbante dorën aty.  I bëhej se e dëgjon rrjedhën e gjakut të saj. Duke vozitur ai e orientonte rrugëve të cilat ajo mundohej ti mbajë mend, mundohej të pikasë shenja njohëse dhe orienturese. Pa mos mbërri ende tek flokët e saj, ai degjoi zërin e vet: Parkoe tek ajo shtylla aty.  Pasi e ndali veturën, mbretëroi për një cast një heshtje mortore. Instiktivisht kthyen kokat kah njëri-tjetri, u shikuan në sy, ai ende e kishte dorën në kokën e saj, dhe e ofroi kah vetja. E puthi në buzë, nuk e puthi gjatë, por vetëm i tha: Mire se erdhe në shtëpi, dhe doli i pari. Shkoi kah dera e saj, e hapi, e morri për dore dhe të dy së bashku u drejtuan kah dera. Ishte natë e vonë dhe dëgjohej vetëm jehona e takeve të tyre mbi rrugicën me copa mermeri. Ishte ndezur vetëm drita e koridorit. ai hapi derën, ajo i shkonte e ngurëzuar pas, hapën derën e dhomës së tij të punës dhe u ulën mbi kanape. 
Kthehem për një minutë, më fal, i tha ai dhe doli në dhomën tjetër. Pas një kohe filluan të shtohen zërat në atë shtëpi, ajo kish mbyllur veshët me duart e saja, dëgjoheshin zëra femëror dhe nga ndonjë herë zëri nervoz i tij. Ajo donte të ikte nga aty, të kërceje nga dritarja ose të zhbëhet për nje cast, dhe në castin kur ishte në gjendje të hapë derën dhe të dalë, hyri ai. Dukej shumë i qetë. U ul afër saj në kanape, duart sdinte ku ti çojë, i lidhi pas qafe dhe sikur u shtall, sikur u zbraz nga barra dhe vetëm shikonte në tavan. Shpirt, më kthe prap, i tha ajo, dhe në atë çast ai  u kthye nga ajo, e kapi me dy duar në faqe, e shikoi në sy dhe ia ktheu: Ska më prap, po sjelli ato dy gota, ndersa vet e futi dorën nën krevat dhe nxorri një shishe verë. Për ne të dy, i cakeroi ai dhe pas shijes së ëmbël të verës që e ndien në vete, u bëhej se u ëmbëlsohej ardhmëria e tyre....

----------


## Zombi

Unë kisha shumë kohë që isha veshur dhe rija ulur me faqet mbështetur në duart e mija dhe  e shikoja atë duke veshur teshat që ia kisha zgjedhur unë paraprakisht, nuk dha ndonjë koment për shijen time, vetëm buzeqeshi, dhe kjo më bëri të mos kuptoj a pelqeu kombinimin tim apo jo. Përderisa lidhte karavatën e thiri taxin dhe mu drejtua mua: Gati shpirt? Unë isha gati dhe pyetesha në heshtje: " A je gati ti ?!" Ai akoma shpejtonte si pasojë e jetës së tij dinamike, nuk kishte kohë të mendojë fort, ndërsa unë çdo hap e beja të qetë dhe me shumë mendime e paramendime.
Përderisa udhëtonim për tu ballafaquar me realen, ai me shtrëngonte dorën dhe nuk fliste shumë, isha unë ajo që parashtroja pyetje banale, kush do të jetë atje, si do të na presin, e pyetje tjera të ngjajshme, ndërsa ai më tregonte nga pak histori për të gjithe ata që do të ishin prezent. Vetura i afroheshte lokalit në të cilin do të shënohej një histori. Kur pashë dritat e lokalit i cili gjendeshte në periferi të qyetit, më kaploi një heshtje frike dhe  ia shtrëngoja dorën, pasi që zbritem nga vetura fillova edhe të dridhem, kisha emocione të papërshkrueshme të cilat shtoheshin aq më shumë që ju afroheshim lokalit. Qetësohu, do të kalojmë shumë mire shpirt me thoshte ai i cili dukeshte shumë cool, sikur kjo nuk ishte hera e parë. Tash me ai hapi derën duke më dhënë përparësi të hyj unë e para. 
Sapo bëra hapin e parë dhe shkela mbi sferën e realitetit, të gjithe mysafirët kthyen shikimet kah ne, mbretëroi një heshtje habie sikur përpara kishin dy jashtëtokësorë. Filluan të më shtohen të dridhurat, fytyren time ma mbuloi një perde e zezë, mezi mbushesha me frymë, isha shtangur në atë vend sikur pritja të më pushkatojë realiteti. Për një çast kur mendoja se po e humb vetëdijen reagoi ai duke më treguar se për tek cila tavolinë të nisesha. Atje na priste e gjithë shoqëria e tij, në shikimet e tyre shihej qartë kureshtja se cila do të jem unë, çka jam dhe kush jam. Pasi ai më prezentoi me to, ata edhe më tej nuk hiqnin shikimin nga unë, e unë nuk mundesha ti sfidoj kësaj situate edhe pse në fytyrën time vizatova një buzëqeshje, nuk dija nëse duhet të jem unë ajo që të thej heshtjen apo si të veproj në ato çaste, si ngushëllim kisha dorën e tij të cilën vazhdoja ta shtrëngoj fort e më fort. U shfaq kamarieri si shpëtimtar, theu heshtjen, unë sërish nuk fola, por ai porositi dy gota verë, duke qenë i sigurtë se çka doja unë. Ky gjest i tij më lehtësoi por kur shëtita me shikim fshehurazi mbi tavolinë pash se askush nga ato gra nuk pinte dicka të ngjajshme, e më vështronin mua dhe unë e kisha më se të qartë se çka bluanin në mendjet e tyre, se ç'historira sajojne për mua, shikimi i tyre ishte aq i egër sa që edhe buzëqeshja ime fallso u zhduk në ato çaste. As ai nuk e kishte të lehtë, mezi mbusheshte me frymë por mori guximin dhe theu akullin:"Gëzuar, për engjullin tim!" dhe cakëroi gotën së pari me mua. Kështu që hapi portën për të më sulmuar mua me pyetje vend e pa vend, herë kisha përgjigje e herë jo, herë ndërhynte ai. Kështu më hiqnin zvarë për deri sa unë pija verën, si bujku ujin në zhegun më të madh të verës. Përderi sa vera më shkontë në tru, unë aq më pak shikoja, aq më pak dëgjoja, aq më pak isha aty. Ndjeja vetëm dorën e tij që më ledhatonte lehtë, shikoja vetëm buzëqeshjen e tij, dëgjoja zërin e tij kur më pëshpërishte "Të dua, e mira jeme". Tash më nuk ndjeja nënçmim, nuk ndjeja frikë, ndjeja veten të sigurtë pranë tij, ndjehesha hyjni, duke injoruar se çka mendonin e çka thonin të tjerët.

----------


## Zombi

Një afsh i ngrohtë prekte dhe ngacmonte fytyrën time. Mbuloja fytyrën me jogran, doja të fleja akoma, e diel, pushim. Ora sdo të këndonte këngën trishtuese të zgjimit, do të fleja deri në mesditë, deri sa të mbushja të gjitha poret. Të paktën kështu planikifikoja. 
Por, po ngulfatesha nën jogran. Fshehurazi shpalosja fytyrën, të merrja një gllënjkë frymë. Sytë i mbuloja me duart e mia, por afshi i ngohtë ishte i pamëshirshëm ndaj meje, ai  ishte futur nëpër kornizat e dritareve, futeshte edhe nëpër gishtat e mi, dhe me vete sillte vetëm një porosi, zgjohu se erdhi!


Mirëmëngjesi, pranverë!

----------


## Zombi

Pamjet vraponin jashtë dritares, si një shirit filmi, ndërsa unë mundohesha të kap rrafshin kohor, ta shtrëngoj me duart e mia të brishta, por ajo më ikte me shpejtsinë e makinës që ishte dëshmitar i enigmës së pazgjidhur. Në ato çaste, diku në një pikë të universit, digjej një zjarr i shenjtë, si një dëshmi ndaj urisë sime për bukurinë e ndjenjavë njerëzore, dhe brishtësisë fizike.
E dehur me sumbulla lotësh, e prekur nga flatrat e magjisë ndjeja zanafillën e lindjes, ndjeja arratinë nga antika për t’u rishfaqur sërisht herë në njërin vend e herë në një tjetër. E kisha aq afër sa që doja ti hidhem e ngjitem si akrep, e aq larg sikur buzët e tij të thara i shifja të gdhendura në një skulpturë mitike.
Ishte një shqetësim që më dukej se e mbart prej disa mijëra vjetësh dhe më rishfaqej sot, si një fluturimth ëngjëjsh me efektet e shenjta të dritës. Erosi.

----------


## DI_ANA

> Një afsh i ngrohtë prekte dhe ngacmonte fytyrën time. Mbuloja fytyrën me jogran, doja të fleja akoma, e diel, pushim. Ora sdo të këndonte këngën trishtuese të zgjimit, do të fleja deri në mesditë, deri sa të mbushja të gjitha poret. Të paktën kështu planikifikoja. 
> Por, po ngulfatesha nën jogran. Fshehurazi shpalosja fytyrën, të merrja një gllënjkë frymë. Sytë i mbuloja me duart e mia, por afshi i ngohtë ishte i pamëshirshëm ndaj meje, ai  ishte futur nëpër kornizat e dritareve, futeshte edhe nëpër gishtat e mi, dhe me vete sillte vetëm një porosi, zgjohu se erdhi!
> 
> 
> Mirëmëngjesi, pranverë!


Te gjitha jashtezakonisht te bukura Zombi...
Suksese dhe vazhdime per me tej...

----------


## frymi

> Një afsh i ngrohtë prekte dhe ngacmonte fytyrën time. Mbuloja fytyrën me jogran, doja të fleja akoma, e diel, pushim. Ora sdo të këndonte këngën trishtuese të zgjimit, do të fleja deri në mesditë, deri sa të mbushja të gjitha poret. Të paktën kështu planikifikoja. 
> Por, po ngulfatesha nën jogran. Fshehurazi shpalosja fytyrën, të merrja një gllënjkë frymë. Sytë i mbuloja me duart e mia, por afshi i ngohtë ishte i pamëshirshëm ndaj meje, ai  ishte futur nëpër kornizat e dritareve, futeshte edhe nëpër gishtat e mi, dhe me vete sillte vetëm një porosi, zgjohu se erdhi!
> 
> 
> Mirëmëngjesi, pranverë!


zombi ! miqesisht !!!
po te shikoje nga kornizat jashte dhe thjeshte te pershkruaje ate qe shef do te ishe me e qiltert se kjo patetike e pafund!
zgjohu se e ke perpara!

----------


## frymi

> Pamjet vraponin jashtë dritares, si një shirit filmi, ndërsa unë mundohesha të kap rrafshin kohor, ta shtrëngoj me duart e mia të brishta, por ajo më ikte me shpejtsinë e makinës që ishte dëshmitar i enigmës së pazgjidhur. Në ato çaste, diku në një pikë të universit, digjej një zjarr i shenjtë, si një dëshmi ndaj urisë sime për bukurinë e ndjenjavë njerëzore, dhe brishtësisë fizike.
> E dehur me sumbulla lotësh, e prekur nga flatrat e magjisë ndjeja zanafillën e lindjes, ndjeja arratinë nga antika për tu rishfaqur sërisht herë në njërin vend e herë në një tjetër. E kisha aq afër sa që doja ti hidhem e ngjitem si akrep, e aq larg sikur buzët e tij të thara i shifja të gdhendura në një skulpturë mitike.
> Ishte një shqetësim që më dukej se e mbart prej disa mijëra vjetësh dhe më rishfaqej sot, si një fluturimth ëngjëjsh me efektet e shenjta të dritës. Erosi.


QUOD LICET JOVI NON LICET BOVI !

----------

